# Parasound Halo C2



## ccap (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a Parasound Halo C-2 processor and I am using the 7.1 Analog inputs for my Oppo Blu-Ray players so I can allow the oppo to do the surround processing.

My question is does anyone know if the Halo C2 analog inputs are effected by the level adjustments in the C2? I set all my speaker levels to 75db, then I go to the oppo and run a similar test and the levels are minimal at best.

If anyone out there has knowledge in the C2, I would love some insight. 

Thank you
Chris


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ccap said:


> I have a Parasound Halo C-2 processor and I am using the 7.1 Analog inputs for my Oppo Blu-Ray players so I can allow the oppo to do the surround processing.
> 
> My question is does anyone know if the Halo C2 analog inputs are effected by the level adjustments in the C2? I set all my speaker levels to 75db, then I go to the oppo and run a similar test and the levels are minimal at best.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I am pretty sure the C2 does not redigitize the Inputs provided Bass Management is not offered. My youngest brother has the C1 and I believe that is the case. He just picked up a Marantz AV7005 and has been quite impressed. Sadly, he is a total audio snob. He has bloody Cartridges for his Turntable that cost more than most folks HT's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ccap (Feb 7, 2010)

Talked to Parasound this morning and Tim said to keep the level setting for the other sources and then use the oppo's analog settings to adjust the levels to get the same 75db setting.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Makes sense. So long as all Channels measure 75db's, you are good. I personally set my Subwoofers to 80db's as the Subwoofer is often more difficult to accurately measure with an SPL Meter and have always felt the Bass lacking when set to 75db's. Especially with Multichannel Analog Inputs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

